# Posting Photos



## honeyman46408

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208226


----------



## Oldbee

This is a question related to this, so I would like to know if people prefer to have a link to photos,.or have them pop-up right away? Maybe I should put this on a poll later.


----------



## Beethinking

Personally, I prefer to have the images show up in the post rather than as a link. Otherwise I am less inclined to continue reading the thread, and I am certainly unlikely to click on links to pictures. 

Matt


----------



## BEES4U

*Can some one please respond with the steps involved?*

Thank you for the replies.
But,
I and new members will be asking this question over and over.
moderator;
How about a step by step?
Thank you,
Ernie


----------



## Barry

BEES4U said:


> I and new members will be asking this question over and over. moderator; How about a step by step?


That could be done. I'll add it to my list of jobs to be done.

Also, see this:
http://beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?p=390456#post390456


----------



## peggjam

*How about a step by step?*

I'm not Barry, but i'll take a stab at it anyway:

First it is important that your photos are already hosted by a seperate hosting site, such as:

http://photobucket.com/

They allow free hosting, so it doesn't cost anything.

Second upload pics to your photobucket(or other hosting site).

Third: select the photo's you wish to place in your beesource post:
This is done within your photobucket account, you may select as many as you wish by scrolling over each pic and then clicking on the box in the popup menu beneath each pic.

Fourth: once you have selected the photos, scroll to the bottom of the screen and click on the box that says: "generate html code and img codes" This will give you a screen that has several choices to select from, you will want to select the one that says "IMG images for message boards" copy and then paste this into your post on beesource like so....


















I find it easiest if I have two windows open, one for photobucket and one for beesource....hope this helps:lookout:.


----------



## alpha6

Sure looks like trap next to that fox attached with a chain to that branch. 
You been trapping them fox?


----------



## BEES4U

*Posting photos*

Thank you for the help.
Super photo of the fox. How did you manage to get such a photo?
Ernie


----------



## peggjam

*Yup*

I tried to find one that the trap didn't show in, but...:doh::lookout:.


----------



## peggjam

*Thank you for the help.*

Welcome. If you have any further problems feel free to pm me and i'll try to walk you through it.


----------



## alpha6

peggjam said:


> I tried to find one that the trap didn't show in, but...:doh::lookout:.


You can't get things like that past a mountain man.


----------



## KQ6AR

Double coil spring victor?


----------



## peggjam

KQ6AR said:


> Double coil spring victor?


 
It was either a victor 1 1/2 cs or a victor 1 3/4 professional...kept it still for the photo at any rate.


----------



## BEES4U

*Posting a queen photo (Thank you peggjam!)*


----------



## Barry

Check the Bulletin Board & Site Newsfor image posting rules.


----------



## SpELunkY

can't figure out how to resize my images

example: 







does not resize my image

Other sites do this, and I think it is better to have the image within the post than at the bottom in a thumbnail attachment.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack

>> can't figure out how to resize my images

I don't believe there is a way to resize images within vBulletin (the Beesource forum software). But if you don't already have a suitable tool installed on your system, resizing 'online' can be done easily, and for free. For instance, ... http://www.picresize.com/# works well. (once you have uploaded your image, scroll down to see resize options)


----------



## DAVID LEVY

You can try any picture resizing tool before posting here. picresize and shrinkpictures website are good. Both upload picture and image links work for beesource.


----------

